# Bmx Rockstar gta san andreas



## Roepert (20. April 2017)

Hallo
Mein sohn ist stolzer Besitzer eines der wenigen bmx von Rockstar 
Hier zu sehen 
http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=2178&p=1

Kennt jemand eine Seite oder weiß es selber welche Teile dort verbaut sind? 
Leider hat das gute mittlerweile das tretlager und das hintere radlager defekt. Also zu mindest meine ich das. Das tretlager hört sich so an als würde irgendwas schleifen und das radlager hinten hört sich nach lagerschaden an. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was dort verbaut ist. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen? 
Gruß Robert


----------



## Roepert (23. April 2017)

Hat denn keiner wenigstens ne Idee welches bmx das mal war oder ist das echt nen custom bmx? Kann später mal Bilder machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roepert (4. Mai 2017)

hier sind einige Bilder. Vielleicht kann mir jetzt jemand helfen


----------



## nafetz (4. Mai 2017)

Was willst du denn genau wissen? Das Innenlager sieht nach US-BB aus. Wobei der Standard in meiner (sehr schwammigen) Erinnerung 2006 eigentlich schon abgelöst war. Hast du das mal aufgeschraubt und geschaut wie es innen aussieht? Sollte ein Lager mit losen Kugeln sein... Die Naben sollten Industrielager haben (sieht man auf den Bildern leider nicht, aber ist bei BMX Rädern schon sehr lange Standard), die kannst du einfach durch neue Industrielager tauschen (rausschlagen und ausmessen). Evtl. ist es auch der Freilauf der defekt ist?

Alles in allem sieht es so aus als ob es schon damals technisch nicht sehr hochwertig war, von daher solltest du überlegen was neues zu kaufen, wenn dein Sohn das sportlich nutzen will. Zum bisschen rumrollen sollte man es relativ einfach wieder fahrbar bekommen.


----------



## tioefvoa (9. Mai 2017)

Alles in allem sieht es so aus als ob es schon damals technisch nicht sehr hochwertig war, von daher solltest du überlegen was neues zu kaufen, wenn dein Sohn das sportlich nutzen will. Zum bisschen rumrollen sollte man es relativ einfach wieder fahrbar bekommen


----------



## Erho34 (7. April 2021)

Ich hätte evtl teile
[email protected]


----------

